# Magura brake fluid question?



## texheckler (Jul 15, 2004)

I ran into a problem today and ran short on Magura brake fluid to repair my brakes. Has anyone used other than specified brake fluid in their Magura brakes? Will CODA or Shimano mineral oil work as well? Any side effects?


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*You can use light weight mineral oil*



texheckler said:


> I ran into a problem today and ran short on Magura brake fluid to repair my brakes. Has anyone used other than specified brake fluid in their Magura brakes? Will CODA or Shimano mineral oil work as well? Any side effects?


I would call Magura directly (they have very good customer service) and see what they recommend. What ever you do DO NOT USE DOT fliud - it will destroy your seals and void your warranty.

Also, X-post this to the brake forum - There are a whole slew of Magura techys there who will be more than happy to answer your question.


----------



## Capt.LimpwrisT (Mar 4, 2004)

*one thing not to do*

Don't run down to the drug store and buy regular mineral oil, it's way too thick, brakes won't return....shimano fluid should work just fine


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you need to use a substitute, ONLY use shock oil! it's the same compound as magura oil. shimano fluid is DOT if I remember correctly and will murder your brakes. please, for the love of god, treat your brakes right! take the time and effort to scrape up some oil that will work! no substitutes!


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

Ya the older red blood was supposedly 2.5wt FinishLine Shock oil.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

skywaybuzz said:


> Ya the older red blood was supposedly 2.5wt FinishLine Shock oil.


Actually it was Finish Line 5wt, the 2.5wt is blue or purple I forget, which I know some trials riders who use it instead. The new Blue Blood feels closer to the Finish Line 2.5 but I am not sure of the weight of the new stuff. Shimano fluid is NOT DOT, it is a mineral oil though a different type than Maguras. For some reason the new blood seems to bleed better, or I am just getting better at bleeding LOL. So if you are using red fluid just get some finish line 5wt shock oil, it is the same. The new blue stuff was made to be compatable with the older fluid, though it is just better to flush the whole system.


----------



## Dax (Apr 11, 2004)

Capt.LimpwrisT said:


> Don't run down to the drug store and buy regular mineral oil, it's way too thick, brakes won't return....shimano fluid should work just fine


I use regular mineral oil (baby oil) in my Magura hydralic rim brakes and it seems to work fine for me.


----------



## oicdn (Feb 1, 2004)

COMPLETLY flush out your system and use DISTILLED water...


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

oicdn said:


> COMPLETLY flush out your system and use DISTILLED water...


LOL... just don't forget to drain your brakes in the winter.


----------



## Sammythebull (Oct 3, 2016)

*if you don't know just get what is suggested*



ScaryJerry said:


> noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if you need to use a substitute, ONLY use shock oil! it's the same compound as magura oil. shimano fluid is DOT if I remember correctly and will murder your brakes. please, for the love of god, treat your brakes right! take the time and effort to scrape up some oil that will work! no substitutes!


Shimano brake fluid is MINERAL OIL *NOT *DOT. If you are unsure about what brake fluid to use just get what the manufacture suggests.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Sammythebull said:


> Shimano brake fluid is MINERAL OIL *NOT *DOT. If you are unsure about what brake fluid to use just get what the manufacture suggests.


just in time with that! OP might have done something foolish if you didn't set him straight right away.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Magura royal blood and Shimano mineral oil are perfectly interchangeable. Been using the latter for years in my MT8s.

However, if you're worried about warranty; stick to royal blood. If not, pick whichever is the cheapest of the two.


----------

